# Cowboy Coffee



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

Cowboy Coffee: 

Directions for cowboy coffee: "Bring water to the boil, add coffee (regular grind, more or less one tablespoon per cup) let it simmer a while. When the coffee's done, the grounds settle to the bottom. If it hasn't cooked enough, the grounds float. It doesn't turn out clear - it's cloudy, but you pour off the top and avoid giving many grounds."


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2014)

Unless you're out on the range, this sounds like too much trouble for a cup of coffee. No thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Some people where I work used to put salt in the coffee. :eeew:


----------

